# FWC extends closure for SWFL



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m sure a lot of folks will not be happy but it was the right thing to do. FWC officer’s are going to have to step up their game. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.news-press.com/amp/4805226002


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Can’t read it. Too much clickbait.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/27cb1ef


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Not surprised. Not really upset about it either.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

They need to do that on a rolling basis around the state with different species. Southeast region and keys next.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe get enough folks pissed off enough to actually start to become activists against big sugar and bigger real estate? Root cause...


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I kinda wish DNR would do something like that in Georgia. Maybe not to that extent but we really need to get a handle on these meat fishermen. You know, the ones that run around in 100k trucks and 60k boats that have to feed their families?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I wonder if it's going to impact the marine industry in the area.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

After being in the epicenter of that Red Tide mess that went on for way to f**king long, it'll be nice to get another spawn cycle out of our fishery with a closed harvest...the fishing has definitely been good lately in Lee county, lets give em one more year to bounce back!


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

This is actually good. The snook and reds in Tampa were destroyed. This will build em up. Trout are doing fine. Missin those Tampa reds man. Can’t keep catching rats


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I posted this yesterday. I am in full support of this! And I think they should rotate a year off for each of the 3 species going forward.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

See this is the difference between TX and FL guys. Would never read forward thinking like this on any TX forums. period.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We gotta protect our sport and resources. No one hear fishes to feed ourselves. We fish for the enjoyment of it, and maybe to take home a meal every once in a while. If something has to stop let it be the latter.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> We gotta protect our sport and resources. No one hear fishes to feed ourselves. We fish for the enjoyment of it, and maybe to take home a meal every once in a while. If something has to stop let it be the latter.


Plus if you just want to eat fish, going out and catching some sheephead, whiting or sand trout isn't all that hard.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Maybe get enough folks pissed off enough to actually start to become activists against big sugar and bigger real estate? Root cause...


Or maybe all the carpet bagging yanks who come down here with no concept of catch n release and kill every fish they catch? Every time I bump into one at a ramp or on the water the first words out of their mouth are "Can you keep it? Is it good to eat?" When I talk to co-workers from up north they really, really struggle with the concept of catch and release. They're all a bunch of fresh water meat haulers who transfer that approach to the salt when they retire down here...

Or all our friends from "south of the border" who put everything they catch in a bucket and "no habla ingles" when you try to explain to them "snook are closed, you have to release it!" Our brackish ponds here are pretty much devoid of life now because they've been plundered by cast netters. Lots of small tarpon and snook killed in their pursuit of mullet and/or mojara. I watched a guy on Sunday sneak a underslot snook into his bucket and leave the area before FWC had a chance to get there...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

You hit the nail on the head crboggs.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that nail isn't as sharp as most think. I know plenty of local guys who poach, and practice fillet and release. They are just better at hiding it then the immigrants who fill their buckets. Until they increase enforcement and penalties nothing will change with them. 
The closures are the best, and only viable solution the state has imo.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I know plenty of local guys who poach, and practice fillet and release.


Most of the guys I fish and socialize with would be more likely to turn in a poacher than engage in poaching themselves. But then I spend alot of time with uppity catch-n-release fly folk.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That's all right, Chris. We still like you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with the need for more enforcement and stricter penalties. But judicial re-alignment is equally important. FWC officers can make good cases with the possibility of serious repercussions. But when county judges refuse to follow guidelines or punish "good old boys," many often walk with no convictions or even fines.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

commtrd said:


> See this is the difference between TX and FL guys. Would never read forward thinking like this on any TX forums. period.


Yet we got rid of the shrimp farm in the Arroyo Colorado that was the point source for much of the red tide all the way up to Baffin Bay. But the fishing Sucks


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> That's all right, Chris. We still like you.


*lol* Its all good...my gears were already grinding after watching that snook go in a bucket on Sunday...and this before the extension of the closure. I'm going back to my tide charts and wind predictors...you guys carry on. *lol*


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Companies and government pours thousands of gallons of waste that kill millions of fish, but, we need to celebrate taking people from bringing a fish home. LOL


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

crboggs said:


> *lol* Its all good...my gears were already grinding after watching that snook go in a bucket on Sunday...and this before the extension of the closure. I'm going back to my tide charts and wind predictors...you guys carry on. *lol*


Lmao. Love your stuff but no free pass. Take you fishing anytime. Seymour


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Seymour fish said:


> Yet we got rid of the shrimp farm in the Arroyo Colorado that was the point source for much of the red tide all the way up to Baffin Bay. But the fishing Sucks


Great to hear this! I had read something about those shrimp farms a long time ago, but then nothing. Glad they were able to shut them down. Red tide has been a recurring mess every year it seems. The only way to catch fish in TX is on a SCB with a 400 on the stern. Right.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

commtrd said:


> Great to hear this! I had read something about those shrimp farms a long time ago, but then nothing. Glad they were able to shut them down. Red tide has been a recurring mess every year it seems. The only way to catch fish in TX is on a SCB with a 400 on the stern. Right.


Correct,Sir. Got to get up on em right quick. Need more subprime boat loans so everybody has one. Hell 90 mph is the new 50. Cool kids !


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Or maybe all the carpet bagging yanks who come down here with no concept of catch n release and kill every fish they catch? Every time I bump into one at a ramp or on the water the first words out of their mouth are "Can you keep it? Is it good to eat?" When I talk to co-workers from up north they really, really struggle with the concept of catch and release. They're all a bunch of fresh water meat haulers who transfer that approach to the salt when they retire down here...
> 
> Or all our friends from "south of the border" who put everything they catch in a bucket and "no habla ingles" when you try to explain to them "snook are closed, you have to release it!" Our brackish ponds here are pretty much devoid of life now because they've been plundered by cast netters. Lots of small tarpon and snook killed in their pursuit of mullet and/or mojara. I watched a guy on Sunday sneak a underslot snook into his bucket and leave the area before FWC had a chance to get there...


Thank God I'm from Tennessee. I'd hate to part of the problem! BTW, I catch and release. I like my fish served up on a platter while I'm sitting on my ass with a cold barley pop!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I eat what I kill. So I only take enough that I know will not have to be frozen and I never keep large fish for wall hangers, they are release and maybe a pic if it does not risk its life. I will wear a Go Pro for that purpose. Sometimes will make a video but it's always a hassle to edit, so not much gets posted. What the fish and game department and the CCA take away; they will never give back.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Glad that FWC has extended the closure also! Fishing in Lee County this winter has been great. First year in many I can remember hearing this from local friends & catching so many trout over 20". Redfish & snook been good also! The people who come down from way up north are the ones complaining because "they don't know where to find the fish" Agree w/ "firecat1981", "crboogs" & "Zika".


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> I eat what I kill. So I only take enough that I know will not have to be frozen and I never keep large fish for wall hangers, they are release and maybe a pic if it does not risk its life. I will wear a Go Pro for that purpose. Sometimes will make a video but it's always a hassle to edit, so not much gets posted. What the fish and game department and the CCA take away; they will never give back.


----------

